# Create a linear key signature with extra/unusual accidentals



## Musicologo (Apr 23, 2015)

1. Anyone can explain me like if I had 5 years how on earth does one create a linear key signature, in Finale,* that is consistent along all 12 transpositions*, with extra accidentals for artificial modes?..

Example: I want my "C Major scale" to display a d# in its key signature (ii degree altered). And not only that, I want that when I modulate to G major, then the ii degree is also altered accordingly, so the G major key signature would have f# and a#.
When I use the Eb key signature then I would have Bb,Eb,Ab,f# (because the ii degree keeps being altered)...

2. Is it possible to do the same with quarter tones? That means: to create a linear key signature, consistent along all 12 transpositions, with extra "half-sharps" or "half-flats" in some notes? How to do that?

Thank you in advance!...


----------

